
Twitter Can No More Produce Analysis Than A Monkey Can Type... - manishreddyt
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/02/googles-schmidt-twitter-can-no-more-produce-analysis-than-a-monkey-can-type-out-a-work-of-shakespeare/
======
alexwebmaster
Actually to me, the biggest takeaway from this is the fact that Google is
killing online privacy by giving an easy bait to content marketers to publicly
disclose their identity.

